# Manhattan Beach Grand Prix



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Wondering if anyone is going to be at the Manhattan Beach Grand Prix this Sunday?


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Apr 30, 2007)

Watching but not riding!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Same here, just watching. A friend is racing though.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

*Carnage in the first race*

I was watching the opening race where with about 150 meters to go in the last lap at least 25 racers were involved in one of the most vicious accidents I have seen in any sport. I estimate 25 involved, 6 hospitalized. So many injured and dejected over the incident. It was a very sad sight.....I've been to Indy races, Nascar and I have never seen anything like this...Hopefully all those involved survived and the following races had few incidents....


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I got there a little later and heard about the carnage. I guess one guy looked pretty bad. No one had an update on his condition.

One of my friends placed third in the 35+ category. He also raced in the Cat 1/Pro category, not sure where he placed. That was a great race!


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, the one guy was in very bad shape. I'm an old but sorta newby road club rider and I was amazed at the speed of even the Cat 4 guys. Good thing I'm only interested in doing centuries and duathlons if I can get my running base up. My club was assisting those injured and familes by getting their bikes to the bike corral. At least one bike had their frame split in half...


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Were you there for the Cat 2 and Cat 1 races, those guys were flying. Cat 1 had a couple of crashes also, fortunately, those guys were ok.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

No,I work part time at the local RB running store and we opened early today due to the street fair. My club Beach Cities Cycling Club ran the bike corrals at the fair and at the Grand Prix...Great that there were no further catastropic accidents.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

You missed out on some good racing later on. The women's Cat 1-3 race was awesome also. Nothing better than watching beautiful women smoking the course the way they did.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

It was my teammate that went down. He caught the crash completely on his face. His glasses some how got lodged in his mouth and ripped across 4 teeth and ripped his lip to his nose. He had minor cuts and bruises on his body. He is in a lot better condition but still beat up.


----------

